# Stoner Boot Camp - Who's in?



## Yessica... (Apr 6, 2015)

I have workout buddies at the gym and I find it motivating. Anyone want to help with online motivation?

My goal(s):

Complete this 4-week starter weight program:

http://www.muscleandfitness.com/workouts/workout-routines/complete-mf-beginners-training-guide-0

Do 3 exercise classes a week

Swim or jog 3 x per week.

Do no less than 10,000 steps a day (according to Fitbit wrist band).

I have no real weight loss goal, just want to be fit. 6-pack abs would be FANTASTIC, but I'm not going to hold my breath.

If I get 6-pack abs, you better believe I'm posting that shit.

Depending on the weed(s) I've had in the past, some have been awesome for workouts. Especially for classes, and hikes (of course).

And here's some hot chick motivation...


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 6, 2015)

Oh, and some dude motivation. 



       

That's hot.

EDIT: VERY possible some of these pictures are from gay-hookup websites. I just typed "hot man body" into the google box. They were NOT all pictures of working out.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 6, 2015)

>


Worst photo shop EVER.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 6, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Worst photo shop EVER.


Seen worse...


----------



## mainliner (Apr 6, 2015)

ZZZzzzzzzz



payback


----------



## Magic Mike (Apr 6, 2015)

In like flynn..

here is yesterday's workout straight copy & paste out of my journal.

did morning sun/ground neck & upper body stretches , flexors did stretches & bridge, full body mat & bench routine, sticks, eagle catchers & reverse, weighted pT exe, stomach vacuums, 

warm up barbell overhead press 

Elliott P2 D12

6x Standing Barbell Press 3 rep 

6x Standing Barbell Curls 3 rep 

6x Close Grip Bench Press 3 rep 

6x Dead Lifts 3 rep 

3x Plate Crunches 10 rep 

Fat Loss Finisher;
60s Jumprope, high knees, burpees, side steps, side bunny hops , (all x2)
alternate w/
60s mirror spar 
10 sets
Start Weights @ 3:33
Finish Weights @ 4:44

Total Workout time 1h 31m!! (excluding morning warm up)

Right now I am on a power lifting/ HIIT periodization schedule,

That workout is compliments of Strength Camp.

I study this shit all the time,

I'm always flipping shit & changing schedules, It's gotta be super diverse and challenging or I get bored. Plus it's a lot of work so it pays to do shit right to maximize. 
Right now I am utilizing a lot of Strength Camp's philosophies and scheduling/ periodization, learning a lot from that place. I like them.


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 6, 2015)

That is all

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=156388883

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=157170363


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 6, 2015)

Magic Mike said:


> In like flynn..
> 
> here is yesterday's workout straight copy & paste out of my journal.
> 
> ...


BASINGA - you sound ripped. You should post a body shot, for Science. 

I did day 1 of THIS:
http://www.muscleandfitness.com/workouts/workout-routines/complete-mf-beginners-training-guide-0

An hour long anti-gravity yoga class, it 'twas uber fun. 

And went on a an hour dog walk with my friend!


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 6, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> That is all
> 
> http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=156388883
> 
> http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=157170363


hahahah - THIS


----------



## qwizoking (Apr 6, 2015)

Hmmm.. i felt like sharing.
So i quit doing massive amounts of coke and xanax back in january..went on vacation for a bit to help...well all drugs and alc too, but ive given and smoked/drank.
Anyway. Gone from my twiggish coke head looking self to actually decent. Ive put on about 40lbs of muscle, now weigh just over 200..its the first thing my friends mentioned when i got back. Im pretty proud of myself, i dont look like one of them dudes up there but shit..
Well yall have a good one


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 7, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> Hmmm.. i felt like sharing.
> So i quit doing massive amounts of coke and xanax back in january..went on vacation for a bit to help...well all drugs and alc too, but ive given and smoked/drank.
> Anyway. Gone from my twiggish coke head looking self to actually decent. Ive put on about 40lbs of muscle, now weigh just over 200..its the first thing my friends mentioned when i got back. Im pretty proud of myself, i dont look like one of them dudes up there but shit..
> Well yall have a good one


Good on ya! 

Are you into the working out/ active lifestyle? Or is eating actual food and stopping the drugs what did it? 

Good job though! Bet you feel a lot better.


----------



## Magic Mike (Apr 7, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> BASINGA - you sound ripped. You should post a body shot, for Science.
> 
> I did day 1 of THIS:
> http://www.muscleandfitness.com/workouts/workout-routines/complete-mf-beginners-training-guide-0
> ...


Sounds like you had a nice session or 3 yesterday, sounds motivated..

Actually my current routine is pretty heavy, the yoga and stretches I do mostly 7 days a week just out of habit usually first thing in the morning, and are extra curricular and they last about 30m .

the actual weight routine with HIIT in this program I'm on is usually about 1.5 hours & 4x/week.

It is important to go through periods of "light training" as well to maximize heavier training. I am going through this heavier routine for about 1 more month to equal 2 months total, before that was another routine that was for hypertrophy and had some HIIT as well ,

that routine lasted 45~60m which was another heavy routine done in less than 60m including 10m HIIT. Also the heavy routines always break after 3 weeks and the 4th week is a light 1 hour HIIT/ light cardio 3x for the 4th week.

after this routine is done, I am switching periodization to "light training" which is 3x week 40~55m for 1~3months then back to heavy.

Light training is especially important in the beginning, it is great to be motivated but at the same time it is beneficial to make training easy so it becomes likable too.

Anyways, thats some scoop on my current routining , hope it was helpful ,
take care , have a good workout.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 7, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> hahahah - THIS
> View attachment 3389663


But Beyonce had one of the best videos of *all time!*


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 7, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> But Beyonce had one of the best videos of *all time!*


Do tell...


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 9, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I did day 1 of THIS:
> http://www.muscleandfitness.com/workouts/workout-routines/complete-mf-beginners-training-guide-0
> 
> An hour long anti-gravity yoga class, it 'twas uber fun.
> ...


Day 2, rest.

Day 3 - same full body-weight routine, but with more reps. I'm just following that online program to a T.

- hour long aqua-fit class
- 10,000 steps via fitbit.
- a few laps in the pool.

Not a swimmer, but I'm working on it. It's such a good workout!

And I look real cutes in my new training outfit...


----------



## qwizoking (Apr 9, 2015)

Hey i forgot about this.
Man its both, ive always loved the outdoors but my ex wife hated breaking a sweat. Not to point the finger but she really hindered my outdoorsy excursions. Getting off the coke and actually eating food i guess allowed me to bulk up instead of just being toned i suppose. Ive always had little fat but now im gaining more muscle. I love exercising, riding my bike lifting weights. No running..ever. lol..but i dont have access to a weight room as much as id want, even though theres one where i work. but i mean i exercise at home. Im not going crazy, yesterday i did 200 pushups i dont know 500 situps and all variations, worked my back and rode my bike a few miles. It gives me more energy


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 10, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> It gives me more energy


Totes! It's weird eh? You work out and spend energy, and then have more of it...

Either way, I'm feelin pretty good about it!


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 10, 2015)

Oh my...I was looking at my photographer friend's website and I recognized one of the front desk girls at my gym, who apparently is a FITNESS MODEL. 

Who knew she was packing such a rockin' bod under her baggy t-shirts? If I was her I'd only wear see-through clothes...


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 14, 2015)

Alright - week 1 done!!!!!

On to week 2! 

4 times weight training this week.

If I stop worrying about getting a soaker in the melting snow, I may start outside jogging too!


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 15, 2015)

Hey @Magic Mike , or anyone who may know. 

I have an exercise in the program that is called "machine preacher curl". But it's the only one that doesn't have a video or explain what that is. 

Sounds familiar, but I don't remember. Little help here?


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 15, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Hey @Magic Mike , or anyone who may know.
> 
> I have an exercise in the program that is called "machine preacher curl". But it's the only one that doesn't have a video or explain what that is.
> 
> Sounds familiar, but I don't remember. Little help here?


Found it!

Urrrrrrg...I HATE that one!

I can never get a comfortable position in the machine.


----------



## Magic Mike (Apr 15, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Hey @Magic Mike , or anyone who may know.
> 
> I have an exercise in the program that is called "machine preacher curl". But it's the only one that doesn't have a video or explain what that is.
> 
> Sounds familiar, but I don't remember. Little help here?





Yessica... said:


> Found it!
> 
> Urrrrrrg...I HATE that one!
> 
> ...


Hi Yess,
I gave up machines entirely as they train primary mover muscles in absence of the stabilization muscles.

They are great for isolating bigger aesthetic muscles , the problem is they build faulty neural recruitment patterns, meaning you train your body to fire the big primary mover muscles, while the machine is doing all the stabilization for you. So the smaller unseen stabilization muscles go untrained.

In a real world scenario, this often leads to joint injuries over and over. The reason being is people develop these huge primary movers like “quads” on a machine, then when they step off a curb or get a little off balance the stabilization muscles are asleep and untrained, so the joint can move out of it’s central axis of rotation, and that is what causes nerves or other things to get pinched, or damaged usually leading to injury..

Compound movements with free weights are better for building a more functional and injury proof body ime, as they build prime movers, and at the same time build and strengthen stabilization muscles that keep joints aligned, and in their central axis of rotation .

So ideally when these stabilization muscles are trained with the larger aesthetic primary mover muscles they kick in with proper neural recruitment patterns and stabilize the joint and keep it in it’s central axis of rotation, when it is needed most, which often times is all thats needed to prevent an injury.

That is my reason for staying away from machines, but to each their own I did learn this the hard way.

Anyhow if you do use the machine it is imperative to align your body correctly so that your own joints are in alignment with the machine’s joints. Other wise it will stress the joints and pull them out of alignment.

Anyway thats my ramble and opinion on machines, I used to be big user of them but stopped due to reoccurring and unexplained injuries.

If they are causing you pain during the movement, you might not be lined up with the machine properly..

I been hitting the weights as usual 4 out of 5 days,

All this week I am doing HIIT / sprint cycles for 1 week to recover all the muscles from 3 weeks of heavy lifting . The HIIT/ sprint cycles release HGH, and many other hormones that keep muscles growing and keep energy and metabolism high during this period to reset the body and heal and prepare for another 3 weeks of heavy lifting, followed by another 1 week of sprint/ HIIT cycles.

Hope all is well , have a good workout.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 15, 2015)

Magic Mike said:


> Hi Yess,
> I gave up machines entirely as they train primary mover muscles in absence of the stabilization muscles.
> 
> They are great for isolating bigger aesthetic muscles , the problem is they build faulty neural recruitment patterns, meaning you train your body to fire the big primary mover muscles, while the machine is doing all the stabilization for you. So the smaller unseen stabilization muscles go untrained.
> ...


Thank you very much for that!!

I just quit smoking, would you like some oral sex?


----------



## Magic Mike (Apr 15, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Thank you very much for that!!
> 
> I just quit smoking, would you like some oral sex?


haha that's funny I like that lol
Sure if you are ever in sunny CA let me know

congrats on quitting the cigs too !


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 16, 2015)

Magic Mike said:


> haha that's funny I like that lol
> Sure if you are ever in sunny CA let me know
> 
> congrats on quitting the cigs too !


DEAL. 

Well, if I am ever in sunny CA and single: 

I O U 1 Blowie.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 16, 2015)

@Flaming Pie , here it is!

@Magic Mike can answer any questions you may have. 

Also - he looks mighty fine with his shirt off, so you can creep on him a bit and it's very fun. hahaha


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 16, 2015)

Alrighty!

I lost 15lbs last summer doing p90x, but tony horton is sooo damn annoying. 

I am going to do more walking and bicycling this summer instead.

I already eat big breakfasts decent lunches and keep my dinners to 2 cups.

I want a flat tummy sooooo bad.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm about to go for a walk with baby girl. 2 miles.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 16, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I want a flat tummy sooooo bad.


SAME

I don't care about weight, or anything else really. I just want a hot tummy!

@Hookabelly said she could share some exercises! 

Let's hear it you sexy minx!


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 17, 2015)

Uuuuuuuuug - I'm a SLAG this week! I have been walking everyday, which is good. But I've skipped the gym. Most days are honestly because I couldn't drive there due to lack of sleep. 

But, I will be back - today. Or maybe tomorrow!!! haha

It's supposed to be 20 degrees here today (um...20 x 1.8 + 32 = 6 

So 68 F for you 'Merican types! That's soooooo nice!!!! For the north in April at least!


----------



## Magic Mike (Apr 17, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> DEAL.
> 
> Well, if I am ever in sunny CA and single:
> 
> I O U 1 Blowie.


Ok sounds like a deal lol


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 18, 2015)

Magic Mike said:


> Ok sounds like a deal lol


Fuck man, some little fun ruiner just destroyed the naughty thread. 

I worked so hard on that pervy beast. 

Pity.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 18, 2015)

Also - I may have sucked Nards at going to the gym this week, but my FITBIT says I'm kicking ass at walking! haha

 

So that's cool.


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 18, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Fuck man, some little fun ruiner just destroyed the naughty thread.
> 
> I worked so hard on that pervy beast.
> 
> Pity.


Not the tit thread...who don't love tits !?!


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 18, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Not the tit thread...who don't love tits !?!


It's CLOSED.

1 member closed it. CRAZY. 

I have no idea why. I am going to wait until I can talk to the MANAGER! hahaha

How you doing? I went for a lovely walk with my friends and her 2 dogs and I think I got my face burnt a bit - i love summer!


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 18, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> It's CLOSED.
> 
> 1 member closed it. CRAZY.
> 
> ...


Doing pretty good...getting the outdoor grow going is about all . How have you been doing ?


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 18, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Doing pretty good...getting the outdoor grow going is about all . How have you been doing ?


Phew - how long do you have? 

I'm doing good now, but I wasn't doing great for awhile there. I didn't post much or anything. Anywho - I'm now biding my time until I start volunteering and hopefully a new job that I find out next week about. 

I don't grow yet (pity) but hopefully that day will come! 

Were are we right now...stoner boot camp? 

Oh, so I quit smoking ciggies and I have decided to get in SUPER GOOD shape. Is that why you are also in the stoner boot camp? Or were you just popping in to say hiii ?


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 18, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Phew - how long do you have?
> 
> I'm doing good now, but I wasn't doing great for awhile there. I didn't post much or anything. Anywho - I'm now biding my time until I start volunteering and hopefully a new job that I find out next week about.
> 
> ...


Just dropping by to say "hi "


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 20, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Just dropping by to say "hi "


Hi!

hahah, I know that was from the other day - but I like saying hi!

Ok, so last week I walked like a whore, but didn't gym. The insomnia kinda fucked that up. 

But - today is another day....or something. Going to the gym again and back on the weight training with my gym buddy! She wants to loose more weight than I do, I just want to tone up. 

But - today shall be the first time I weigh myself. It's been a month I think? 

Hmmmm....I don't know. I doubt the scale has changed that much. I have lost inches, I'm sure. But I also have gained muscle. And muscle "weight more than", or just takes up less room than fat. 

I always thought those pictures comporting a lb of each were pretty interesting. Lets see what I can find here...

     

(the girl picture isn't me - FYI)


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 24, 2015)

Sooooooo - I can't seem to find my measuring tape - but I am POSITIVE I've lost tummy inches. My clothes fit better, and I feel more comfortable in them.

I stepped on the scale the other day at the gym, with all my clothes and shoes on, and it was just about the same as it was a month ago. Which doesn't bother me at all - because of the whole muscle and fat thing. The women who did my "physical/ body audit" at the beginning of my membership process said that I had a high % of body weight that was just for bones and such. She said I probably wouldn't loose/ need to loose much actual weight - I would just gain muscle and loose fat. 

I haven't been hitting up the weight room as religiously. Too many other things going on, it's so easy to just not go. 

TODAY I WILL GO TO THE GYM!!!

I'm saying this more so for me. hahah

Hope everyone is doing well in their workout endeavours. Post pics of your hot bodies if you like...

Just no nips, clits, tips, pussies, or assholes. Don't want to get THIS thread closed too...


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 13, 2015)

Well I lost 20 pounds from being sick.

But starting to finally feel better! At the gym right meow.

Have to take it very easy because I've been sick as all hell. But today is yoga and swimming! And of course I'm going to sauna and steam room like its my fucking job.

A delicious protein smoothie to start it off right?

Yes please!


----------



## bellcore (Jun 13, 2015)

Looks great, bfast of champs. The main thing I miss from the big box gym was the steam room.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 13, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Well I lost 20 pounds from being sick.
> 
> But starting to finally feel better! At the gym right meow.
> 
> ...


can you move closer to me? I need a workout buddy like you!


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 13, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> can you move closer to me? I need a workout buddy like you!


Get a FITBIT dude. It's awesome. We can be workout buddies ON the LINE!

Also - if you furiously jerk off your husband with the hand that your fitbit wristband is on, it will count towards your daily steps! hahahahah

I think you may win, taking that into account. hahahaha


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Jun 13, 2015)

I got all the workout I need from working the farm. Damn Carolina summers, it's already 100 degrees here and it isn't even summer yet.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 13, 2015)

Carolina Dream'n said:


> I got all the workout I need from working the farm. Damn Carolina summers, it's already 100 degrees here and it isn't even summer yet.


I knew some cabbage farming brothers from Ontario who tree-planted. They were BEASTS. They would plant double and triple the amount of other people. 

You farmers (whistling noise)...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 13, 2015)

I just finished doing yard work for two hours.

I was stooped or squatting the whole time. Clearing out weeds,cutting down bushes, poop scooping , edging and clean up.

Felt good.


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Jun 13, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I knew some cabbage farming brothers from Ontario who tree-planted. They were BEASTS. They would plant double and triple the amount of other people.
> 
> You farmers (whistling noise)...
> 
> View attachment 3439473


We allow and encourage females over 18 to come to the farm. We have a strict dress code though, girls wear bikinis only. Come work a field for a few weeks, you'll be in shape and have so much self esteem from being hit on constantly.


----------



## JellyJaguar (Jun 14, 2015)

Unlike growing weed witch I'm a peon at I have been lifting since I was 11 I run seven miles a day go to the gym and lift heavy three times a week and swim three nights a week. First off fitbit is trash (throw it away its not accurate at all the only hr monitors that work are the ones you put around your chest) Hardest part for me is fighting off the munchies when I smoke lol. My goal is to be in the best shape of my life when I turn 30. If you have any questions at all about general fitness I can help. And here I was thinking , I wonder if there are other stoner gym bros out there  I love to take stacker 1 ( yeah I got some) get crazy at the gym and then go home and hit the volcano a few times before watching some mighty boosh and hitting the sack.


----------



## JellyJaguar (Jun 14, 2015)

I don't take any protein shakes at all since I think it just makes guys puff up and look like balloons but I love that hemp force protein I keep hearing about hehe so I may get some of that.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 15, 2015)

JellyJaguar said:


> First off fitbit is trash (throw it away its not accurate at all the only hr monitors that work are the ones you put around your chest)


IN your opinion...

I like it. I find it motivating, and I walk further because of it. 

I'm keeping it. I don't think it replaces actual working out or anything, I just like it is alls. 

It's really good for people just starting out. It's not as daunting as going to the gym and starting a whole weight routine or anything. It's just easy, mindless, and fun. 

But I may have some actual work out questions when my health improves. It's getting there. I just can't jog or do anything too high in cardio yet or my heart might EXPLODE. 

haha


----------



## JellyJaguar (Jun 15, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> IN your opinion...
> 
> I like it. I find it motivating, and I walk further because of it.
> 
> ...


As long as it motivates you that alone is worth it and don't be afraid to lift. I think many women fear they will get huge if they lift but that's really not the case most women you see with huge arms are on some kind of growth hormone. And yeah sure if you have technical questions like how your body burns glycogen or macro-nutrition feel free to ask


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 15, 2015)

JellyJaguar said:


> As long as it motivates you that alone is worth it and don't be afraid to lift. I think many women fear they will get huge if they lift but that's really not the case most women you see with huge arms are on some kind of growth hormone. And yeah sure if you have technical questions like how your body burns glycogen or macro-nutrition feel free to ask


I love weights. Best results. 

Just gotta get healthy first.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 15, 2015)

Yess shut yo mouth.
You aint like fat and out of shape


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 15, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> Yess shut yo mouth.
> You aint like fat and out of shape


Wat? 

I never said I was fat. 

I'm not in shape though. I only lost weight from being really sick. It's not the same as loosing weight from a healthy diet and excercise. 

I want to be IN SHAPE. like abs and shit. 

That's my goal.


----------



## Pauly420 (Jun 15, 2015)

Just found this! The hardest part is getting back in the gym after an extended break. (That's my current scenario) Lifted 3-5 days a week for the last three years, besides the last two winters I have taken off to snowboard (100+days a year). Currently in the funk of trying to get motivated to get back in. Missing the swoll life


----------



## JellyJaguar (Jun 15, 2015)

Pauly420 said:


> Just found this! The hardest part is getting back in the gym after an extended break. (That's my current scenario) Lifted 3-5 days a week for the last three years, besides the last two winters I have taken off to snowboard (100+days a year). Currently in the funk of trying to get motivated to get back in. Missing the swoll life


I got something wrong with my brain and my shrink says that's why I enjoy lifting so much , something about neurotransmitters firing off at the wrong time. The gym is the only place I can clear my mind and only after I lift heavy. I guess best advice for motivation is find something that moves you. For me its this gorgeous girl at the gym who I'm head over heals for. I want to be my best so I can ask her out. That and make small goals and try to visualize how you will look. Another tip is if you find yourself opening the fridge for something you know you should not eat remind yourself that you are doing this for a reason. The way you will feel after a week or two will become enough to keep you going and every week your willpower will get stronger. Hope that helps man and good luck get Swoll as hell and making gains  And if you live with a bunch of slobs who try to make you eat junk It may be a good idea to let them know your goals and ask for support.


----------



## Pauly420 (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks man! I eat relatively healthy and i always have. I am making excuses but its especially hard when I know all my lifts will have dropped significantly. I was doing 3x485 deads, 4x90 dumbell bench, 2x385 squat. So its just hard knowing my old numbers and having to reach them again. But that also gives me the extra motivation to not stop again. I wont be riding as much this next winter so I will be able to stick with it through the year. But I really appreciate the advice, you're a cool cat!


----------



## JellyJaguar (Jun 15, 2015)

Pauly420 said:


> Thanks man! I eat relatively healthy and i always have. I am making excuses but its especially hard when I know all my lifts will have dropped significantly. I was doing 3x485 deads, 4x90 dumbell bench, 2x385 squat. So its just hard knowing my old numbers and having to reach them again. But that also gives me the extra motivation to not stop again. I wont be riding as much this next winter so I will be able to stick with it through the year. But I really appreciate the advice, you're a cool cat!


Muscle memory last your entire life I'm guessing thee months and you will find yourself much farther along than you think.


----------



## Pauly420 (Jun 15, 2015)

JellyJaguar said:


> Muscle memory last your entire life I'm guessing thee months and you will find yourself much farther along than you think.


I'm just using excuses to not go, but I have tomorrow off..an excelent day to start!


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 21, 2015)

Pauly420 said:


> I'm just using excuses to not go, but I have tomorrow off..an excelent day to start!


Did you start?


----------



## Pauly420 (Jun 21, 2015)

I did! Finally got back in, and feeling it for sure. I've done my chest/tris, back/bis, shoulders/tris, and i have my leg day tomorrow Weight has gone down for sure, but something to work towards! Getting my meals back in check, trying to start 1 week meal prep every Sunday, and pretty much just trying to watch motivating lifting videos at least some point during the day.(always makes me feel guilty for not going). If you haven't already, check out some of CT Fletcher's videos! Guy is a boss, and he tells it like it is. Thanks for the motivation people!


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 21, 2015)

Ive lost 30lbs, really all i can afford, this past month or so. i naturally have a high metabolism and stay pretty thin.
Havent been lifting as much but a ton of walking hiking just being outside. I feel pretty great healthy but definitely need to work out more.
Im happy, ive doubled what i could lift since February.and its summer now....


----------



## Pauly420 (Jun 21, 2015)

Man 30lbs damn! Thats awesome! Gotta start the bulk now! I'm pretty lean as is as well, just need to get back the muscle mass i had before!


----------



## JellyJaguar (Jun 21, 2015)

I get fat super fast but I get muscle crazy fast too its a double edged sword. I just have to keep my food choices lean (besides movie day on sunday is a junk food free for all AKA carb cycle) You have to understand your body and its glycemic response and how it reacts to various foods. I keep my macros in check for the most part but sunday I give zero fucks and get wasted and pound french toast, toaster strudels and whatever else me and my girl want. Next day its back to tuna, water, chicken, greens etc


----------



## Desr (Jun 27, 2015)

carb loading is nonsense.


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 2, 2015)

Just moved and the Gawds are cock-blocking me. I can only find ONE of my running shoes.

Going to the gym in old skate shoes if I have to. I NEED to get back there and gain some of these muscles I lost. 

It's Onnnnnnnnn.


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 2, 2015)

Faked up my legs HARD in the move though. I think I bruise easily... 

..and move HARD.

 

Oh Gawd....so many bruises. Think they would think I was super hardcore if I wore shorts at the gym?


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 2, 2015)

Where im from people will assume abuse..lol


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 3, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> Where im from people will assume abuse..lol


It IS abuse. 

But Self-abuse. Like Masterbation - but without the fun part. hahaha


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 3, 2015)

Keep going....


----------



## Six9 (Jul 6, 2015)

keep it up Yess. it's always been intake vs. expenditure, aerobic or anaerobic. muscle burns calories, a good reason to include strength training in any regimen. and don't forget to eat..


----------



## KLITE (Jul 7, 2015)

Theyre doing Weed Olympics at my weed club. Theres stoner baking fucking darts russian billiard comps. I even think a dab comp is taking place. Id personally be up for who can burn an ounce the quickest type deal too tbh.


----------



## SweetHayz (Aug 3, 2015)

@ Yessica... Keep the work out. Fitness is healthy. I go gym daily and on the days off i go swimming.
You are also pretty cute but I believe you should change the shape of glasses you ware. These just don't fit you.


----------



## leftyguitar (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm not getting to the gym enough. But I better. Don't wanna turn into a soft fatty.


----------



## docter (Aug 20, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Faked up my legs HARD in the move though. I think I bruise easily...
> 
> ..and move HARD.
> 
> ...


So many question.


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 30, 2015)

For the love of Jebus - swimming laps is difficult if you’ve never done it before. 

I know its great exercise, and I’m getting into it for sure. But the breathing part has been a bit of a challenge. 

Anyone here a great swimmer and have any tips?

I’m sore as hell from the gym, but feeling more energized already! YAY!


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 30, 2015)

SweetHayz said:


> @ Yessica... Keep the work out. Fitness is healthy. I go gym daily and on the days off i go swimming.
> You are also pretty cute but I believe you should change the shape of glasses you ware. These just don't fit you.



ya know, i disagree. i assume your still wearing those dark purple? squared glasses. from most of your pics (dont make that weird  ) i do think they are a little large for your face, just barely..im super picky



oh and i havent swam in a very long time. even for someone not on the coast


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 30, 2015)

docter said:


> So many question.


ask away...

If you think I may have been iron deficient at the time, you're likely correct. My diet was terrible. 

breakup + move + new job + bad drug reaction = not eating enough. 

Been better for the last week - woo hoo 



qwizoking said:


> ya know, i disagree. i assume your still wearing those dark purple? squared glasses. from most of your pics (dont make that weird  ) i do think they are a little large for your face, just barely..im super picky
> 
> 
> 
> oh and i havent swam in a very long time. even for someone not on the coast


They are a little. They're my B-roll, but I got a little too busy this summer to get my favourite ones fixed. I kept falling asleep with them on my face and 2 pairs got all the screws fallen out.

I'm hard on my shit.

Contacts is what I need to get back into. Can't break those.

When I get busy though, personal upkeep things get thrown to the wind.

Anywho - back on track now! 

My legs are FUCKING SORE from the gym yesterday.

Just walked today - and gym again tomorrow.

I'll do some yoga tonight. Love the yoga.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 30, 2015)

love yoga pants


----------



## Yessica... (Sep 9, 2015)

Did my second class of TRX (total body resistance) training at the gym today.

FAK - that shit is intense. After the first class, had a hard time walking up stairs for 3 days after the 30 mins of squats and lunges. 

Tomorrow I think I’ll have barbie arms again and may not be able to lift anything over my head. 

It’s painful - but it works. I need to train for TRX.


----------



## youraveragehorticulturist (Sep 10, 2015)

Those TRX things are super legit.

If you're a beginner, you can regress and do "easy" versions of moves.
If you're super advanced, you can use them to make calisthenics really challenging.

So if you're into lifting weights, you can do some great bodyweight stuff for warm ups, and to practice controlling and moving your body.

If you're more into moving your body, you can still do hard, "heavy" stuff.

I used to think they were just for girls or whatever. But this year I've been using them at least once or twice every week.


----------



## so.nice (Sep 21, 2015)

It's good if you're taking three group classes a week..those burn a shitload of calories. For abs you should download P90x Ab Ripper X if you have a torrent. I've been doing it for years, it will get you shredded as fuk but it's not easy. If you do it, just start slow and I suggest doing 10-15 reps for each set and work your way up. 

Looks like you're doing good..


----------



## Yessica... (Oct 27, 2015)

It’s 5am. I can’t get back to sleep.

This will be my very first early morning, pre work gym workout. 

Maybe it’ll be a thing? hahah


----------



## Yessica... (Oct 27, 2015)

Mondays - hot yoga
Tuesdays - belly dancing
Wednesday - weights at the gym (outdoor hike when weather permits)
Thursday - weights at the gym (outdoor hike when weather permits)
Friday - off
Saturday - cardio and swimming
Sunday - FUNDAY

I have a routine! Starting with the first belly dancing class EVER tonight. I’m excited…


----------



## bellcore (Oct 27, 2015)

I was restless this morning when I woke up at 5:00. Got on the treadmill. Great stress reliever. Now that road construction is over I have no excuse not to go to the gym. I'm a creature of habit and when I start going I go often. If something interrupts my routine and I stop going I'm won't be back for a bit. I should see if my roommate is interested in going.

When I do work out it does great things for my appetite. I don't crave carbs/sweets as much and am less hungry.


----------



## Yessica... (Oct 27, 2015)

bellcore said:


> I was restless this morning when I woke up at 5:00. Got on the treadmill. Great stress reliever. Now that road construction is over I have no excuse not to go to the gym. I'm a creature of habit and when I start going I go often. If something interrupts my routine and I stop going I'm won't be back for a bit. I should see if my roommate is interested in going.
> 
> When I do work out it does great things for my appetite. I don't crave carbs/sweets as much and am less hungry.


Cool, so you’re into stoner boot camp? 

You can post your “results”. 

No dick pics though…hahah


----------



## bellcore (Oct 27, 2015)

I am trying to be more active and the dog does like to jog on our walks. So, put me down as in training. With winter coming on it may be a bit of a challenge down the road.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 27, 2015)

ive been on a "down" the past couple months.
ive been told an object at rest stays at rest unless.....

once i start working out i love it, once i stop i cant start. like getting a youngin to take a bath, then trying to get him out the bath

i hate to say but smoking weed doesn't help me. in my mind im like alright lets go, a toke to get my mind in the zone and start going. but ive been switching up strains and i just get stuck.

my 6 pack is drifting away just from the past few months of no activity. 
but im starting a new project at work (basically rx r&d) so im hoping i get some motivation back.

anyway im just talking.. keep it up y'all


----------



## Pauly420 (Oct 30, 2015)

Haven't been on for a while! Gym has beein going great over the last while. Snows starting to fall so time to get the cardio up for snowboard season. Three weeks away!!!!! Then I will fade out of the gym becuase 5 days of riding for ~4-6 hours gives me plenty of cardio and a killer leg workout. Excited for the snowwww!!!!!


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (Oct 30, 2015)

I love swimming, yoga, pilates, TRX, weight lifting, and cycle classes.

Exercise and healthy eating are the bases for the life I choose to live. And marijuana. And a little red wine.


----------



## 6ohMax (Nov 1, 2015)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> I love swimming, yoga, pilates, TRX, weight lifting, and cycle classes.
> 
> Exercise and healthy eating are the bases for the life I choose to live. And marijuana. And a little red wine.



I need a workout partner...u know when I'm doing heavy ass bench press and I need that extra tap on the bar to get me the last 3 reps....which are the ones that count


----------



## youraveragehorticulturist (Nov 1, 2015)

If you're at the gym and you need a spotter for the bench, ask the best bench presser in the gym. They'll help you, and maybe offer some advice.

If you're alone, do a bunch of sets(like 4 or 5) of 5 or 6 reps, with a weight you could do like 8 times. Move the bar fast! Practice the skill of benching. Then go hard on dumbbell presses, or dips or pushups. You can can go till failure and not kill yourself with those.

Workout partners are awesome. But they can be hard to find, and hard to keep.


----------



## 6ohMax (Nov 1, 2015)

Very picky with a spotter, alot don't do it right for my liking


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 4, 2015)

2 months back at the gym results:

I’ve lost 8 lbs, and gone down I don’t know how many sizes. Gained muscle as well. 

My cardio endurance is waaaaaaaay up

I have so much more energy

I crave healthier food

Sex drive is back!

Fucking BOOM! I love the gym!


----------



## bellcore (Nov 10, 2015)

roommate is going to go to yoga with me several times per week. A workout buddy helps with motivation. He is a stoner too.


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 11, 2015)

bellcore said:


> roommate is going to go to yoga with me several times per week. A workout buddy helps with motivation. He is a stoner too.


That’s awesome!

Had stoner bootcamp this eve with a girlfriend. Smoked several bowls of Pink Kush and had a gay-ol time! 

I like the swimming, hot tub, and stretching the best in the stoner boot camp. 

What kind of yoga is it?


----------



## so.nice (Nov 16, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> ive been on a "down" the past couple months.
> ive been told an object at rest stays at rest unless.....
> 
> once i start working out i love it, once i stop i cant start. like getting a youngin to take a bath, then trying to get him out the bath
> ...


Well what I can say is I've had times where I've been super active on weed and times where I didn't do shit and hadn't smoked in months. So at this point I don't blame the weed anymore..I think we just look for a reason to explain our laziness and weed is an easy one. One thing I do notice though is that when I quit I get excited about clearing it from my system so I start hitting the gym but that usually drops off after 1-3 months.

Here's some things that are working for me this time around:
Doing less sets and exercises when I'm not looking forward to hitting them gym
Doing the machines when I'm lazy instead of compound barbell exercises
Changing my focus to combating depression instead of looking good. If you're on a down it will boost you up
Remembering how good it feels to be there with all the cute energetic girls with good vibes
Going a 3-4 times a week instead of 6, or even once or twice
Going at random times, not worrying about a fixed schedule
Going with someone and letting them pick the exercises

Basically if you ain't working out right now, then go in and don't worry about diet, program, schedule, progress, etc.. you can even make it a one time, here and there thing


Yessica... said:


> 2 months back at the gym results:
> 
> I’ve lost 8 lbs, and gone down I don’t know how many sizes. Gained muscle as well.
> 
> ...


Fuck yeah, I love the gym too! So glad you're going again! Congrats on losing 8 lbs & going down in size!


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 18, 2015)

Got a wee bit Sick starting Friday, the flu. Haven’t been to the gym since…Thursday?

I’ve been too sore to go, pulled a cak-load of muscles in the ‘ol back from the wretching. But today - I will go.

5 days away from gym time and I REALLY missed it! Yay! Starting to actually be part of the lifestyle and not a chore to go!!!

I fucking. Love. Stoner. Boot Camp!!!!

Let’s roll!


----------



## bellcore (Nov 18, 2015)

Feels nice to be going again. I try and remember to use Visine when I go if needed.


----------



## so.nice (Nov 18, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Got a wee bit Sick starting Friday, the flu. Haven’t been to the gym since…Thursday?
> 
> I’ve been too sore to go, pulled a cak-load of muscles in the ‘ol back from the wretching. But today - I will go.
> 
> ...


I hate pulling muscles that's why I end up stopping most of the time..haha yeah it's a nice place to be

Another study, published in the _Archives of Internal Medicine_ in 1999, divided 156 men and women with depression into three groups. One group took part in an aerobic exercise program, another took the SSRI sertraline (Zoloft), and a third did both. At the 16-week mark, depression had eased in all three groups. About 60%–70% of the people in all three groups could no longer be classed as having major depression. In fact, group scores on two rating scales of depression were essentially the same. This suggests that for those who need or wish to avoid drugs, exercise might be an acceptable substitute for antidepressants. Keep in mind, though, that the swiftest response occurred in the group taking antidepressants, and that it can be difficult to stay motivated to exercise when you’re depressed.

A follow-up to that study found that exercise’s effects lasted longer than those of antidepressants. Researchers checked in with 133 of the original patients six months after the first study ended. They found that the people who exercised regularly after completing the study, regardless of which treatment they were on originally, were less likely to relapse into depression.

This is big for me cause I quit drinking and smoking and was going ape shit, now starting to shift into fitness


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 22, 2015)

These be some "results". 

Basically, I'm bendy as fuck. And kind of a Ninja...


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (Nov 22, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> These be some "results".
> 
> Basically, I'm bendy as fuck. And kind of a Ninja...


Very nice results.


----------



## CC Dobbs (Nov 22, 2015)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> Very nice results.


T-Bone? Is that you?


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 22, 2015)

CC Dobbs said:


> T-Bone? Is that you?


Please take you hate parade out of this thread. 

Thank you.


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 22, 2015)

CC Dobbs said:


> Fuck off, mom


----------



## CC Dobbs (Nov 22, 2015)

Yessica... said:


>


I don't find wisdom in cartoons, do you? Sad


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 22, 2015)

Hey @ZaraBeth420 - just put him on "ignore". Then you don't ever have to see their shit. 

Also - should totes post that picture HERE FIRST! 

Very fitting.


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (Nov 22, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Hey @ZaraBeth420 - just put him on "ignore". Then you don't ever have to see their shit.


Done. Thanks.


----------



## CC Dobbs (Nov 22, 2015)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> Done. Thanks.


That will work T-Bone. No one will bother you now.


----------



## Sloan West (Nov 22, 2015)

Good for you lady. I am down 25 since losing my job in July haha. 220-195. I looked at a pic and I looked like a bear before. Now. Not so much. But anyways. Keep on it.


----------



## so.nice (Nov 22, 2015)

@Yessica... you're a healthy lookin' fitness chick.. gym was nice yesterday, did back and biceps, got a nice pump and released some morphines.. it's my lifeline now for when I get bored or stressed or start fiendin'


----------



## so.nice (Nov 28, 2015)

The cure
 
Supposedly the more intense the workout, the easier to get through the day


----------



## bellcore (Dec 5, 2015)

Mister sedentary here checking in. Ive been walking 2 miles a day on the treadmill for a week or so. Also alternating between hot yoga and barre class every other day. Honestly I'm getting my ass kicked in those classes so I just to switched back to the Extreme Q vape from a glass pipe.

That should help with the cardio endurance.


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Dec 5, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I have workout buddies at the gym and I find it motivating. Anyone want to help with online motivation?
> 
> My goal(s):
> 
> ...


No comment sorry. Once I saw the pics well.


----------



## so.nice (Dec 7, 2015)

bellcore said:


> Mister sedentary here checking in. Ive been walking 2 miles a day on the treadmill for a week or so. Also alternating between hot yoga and barre class every other day. Honestly I'm getting my ass kicked in those classes so I just to switched back to the Extreme Q vape from a glass pipe.
> 
> That should help with the cardio endurance.


Awesome and congratulations


----------



## Yessica... (Dec 28, 2015)

Been running my ass off! Busiest month of life! 

Slow mo mode could not have come at a better time! 

Happy festivus to you all!!!

xoxoxox


----------



## Yessica... (Dec 29, 2015)

Kicking serious ASS in the fit bit challenges with my friends. I DOUBLED the steps of the next closest person to me. 

hahaha

Rock on! 

How are you dinks doing? How's the battle of the buldge? 

I'm looking on point! My ass is back to its yoga glory days. That shit is goooooood. haha


----------



## so.nice (Dec 29, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Kicking serious ASS in the fit bit challenges with my friends. I DOUBLED the steps of the next closest person to me.
> 
> hahaha
> 
> ...


Sounds fun and glad to hear about your booty! Bet it's looking good. I've been doing cardio too, this time I was out of shape when it came to running but it's starting to get more fluid.

Now I'm doing strength training and focusing on cardio to build stamina and training fight. Plus I've been going high it's so fun.


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 1, 2016)

#WINNING


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## Tokachu (Jan 4, 2016)

My usual Climbing routine. Here's a link to the grades of difficulty in climbing (I use French Grades) http://media.rockfax.com/2011/06/trad_grade_safe.gif

Also there are different types of ascent which I'll explain

Flash (Straight to the top without falling off)
Red Point (Fell off at least once)
DNF (You fucked it basically)

Start with 2 Green Tag (Medium-Hard) Traverses (Climbing Sideways) to warm up, then I'll choose a route to help with the warm up usually a 5 or 6a on lead (Clipping the rope in as you go up)

After the warm up I'll work my way up each grade. This is from my last session in order.

6a+ Lead Climb (Flash)
6b+ Top Rope (Flash)
6c Top Rope (Red Point)
5+ Lead Climb (Flash)
7a Top Rope (Flash)
7a+ Top Rope (Flash)
7b Top Rope (Red Point)

Then I'd finish off with some easy Boulder Problems. (Bouldering is climbing without ropes but with a crash mat beneath you. Short routes, explosive strength)

Usually I'd be knackered at this point but I try my best at the really hard problems and then cool down on some of the nicer ones 

Climbing is hands down the best exercise you can do. If there's a climbing gym near you I'd definitely get yourselves down there, all climbers are stoners too!


----------



## so.nice (Jan 5, 2016)

Yessica... said:


> #WINNING
> 
> View attachment 3575486
> 
> View attachment 3575487


That's something..

What's this app called? It's really cool too


----------



## so.nice (Jan 5, 2016)

Today I didn't have weed at the time so it was a lot harder to hit the gym  I guess I'm depending on it but this is what kept me going to the gym in the first place. cause when I don't feel like going, I just say fuck it I'll go and hit a couple bowls in the parking lot and listen to a song and just roll in and it ends up being nice.. working out on weed definitely is nice.. and some times when you do cardio high you get this nice feeling..


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 5, 2016)

so.nice said:


> That's something..
> 
> What's this app called? It's really cool too


It's a wrist device called "Fitbit". 

It's awesome. 

If you get one, we can Fitbit friends! 

And I'll fucking destroy you!!! Hahaha

It's friendly competition. Haha. 



so.nice said:


> Today I didn't have weed at the time so it was a lot harder to hit the gym  I guess I'm depending on it but this is what kept me going to the gym in the first place. cause when I don't feel like going, I just say fuck it I'll go and hit a couple bowls in the parking lot and listen to a song and just roll in and it ends up being nice.. working out on weed definitely is nice.. and some times when you do cardio high you get this nice feeling..


Same. I always smoke first. And mid way. It just makes everything feel less sore. More motivation. I love it.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm just here for the nut


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 5, 2016)

I worked some chesticles today


Still got it.


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 5, 2016)

KILLING IT!

It's been the busiest two weeks ever!


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 5, 2016)

Yessica... said:


> Day 2, rest.
> 
> Day 3 - same full body-weight routine, but with more reps. I'm just following that online program to a T.
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHA 



dork


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 5, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> dork


Totes.

Is this a sluplise?


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 5, 2016)

Yessica... said:


> Totes.
> 
> Is this a sluplise?



not at all


----------



## TioWWW999 (Jan 5, 2016)

Ok I'm gunna do the one punch man challenge hopefully I'll hit hard as the cunt and smash through brick walls. 100 push ups,100 sit ups,100 squats and a 10km run every single day. A banana in the morning and the A/C and heater turned off to strengthen the mind.

PS. If you don't get the reference please just look at the comments of any fight knockout or fitness video on youtube


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 6, 2016)

At my favourite phase of stoner boot camp. 

After the workout, I go get a coffee and a snack. Then get high in my car before the float in the pool and hot tub/ sauna/ steam room/ shower. 

It's the best part! Hahah. 

Hope everyone is having a super and active day. 

Keep fit, and have fun!


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 6, 2016)

Lol omg



No really lulz were had


----------



## so.nice (Jan 6, 2016)

Yessica... said:


> At my favourite phase of stoner boot camp.
> 
> After the workout, I go get a coffee and a snack. Then get high in my car before the float in the pool and hot tub/ sauna/ steam room/ shower.
> 
> ...


I like the pics! Sends good vibes.. Are you for real? That's cool..I like coffee before doing cardio with a sweater on you feel the temperature burning fat haha

If we lived close by we could take shrooms together and hit the gym lol


----------



## Nyan Rapier (Jan 7, 2016)

I usually incorporate working out while I'm gaming. Like level up in Skyrim then go lift weights for like 5 minutes. I feel like it justifies me being lazy.


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 7, 2016)

Nyan Rapier said:


> I usually incorporate working out while I'm gaming. Like level up in Skyrim then go lift weights for like 5 minutes. I feel like it justifies me being lazy.


If you're working out, then you're not lazy. 

Who cares if you game during? That just means you win at multi-tasking!!!


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Yessica... (Jan 7, 2016)

6ohMax said:


>


Woah

He has legs for arms. That's nuts!


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 7, 2016)

Yessica... said:


> Woah
> 
> He has legs for arms. That's nuts!


nah shits awesome

waiting on my BSN Syntha 6 protein


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 7, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> nah shits awesome
> 
> waiting on my BSN Syntha 6 protein


I like skinny guys.

Muscles, sure they're ok.

But having sex with a guy who is super jacked just doesn't feel as good - in my opinion.

It's like having sex with an ice sculpture.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 7, 2016)

Yessica... said:


> I like skinny guys.
> 
> Muscles, sure they're ok.
> 
> ...



fuck yeah


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 7, 2016)

My legs are killing me


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 8, 2016)

Got an hour massage tonight and my back feel soooooo much better! 

Tomorrow mornings gym attack is going to KICK ASS!!!


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (Jan 10, 2016)

Yessica... said:


> Got an hour massage tonight and my back feel soooooo much better!
> 
> Tomorrow mornings gym attack is going to KICK ASS!!!


My parents gave me 3 massage certificates for Christmas. Only a half hour each though. 

But I'm petite, so it just doesn't take long for the guy to massage me all over...


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 10, 2016)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> My parents gave me 3 massage certificates for Christmas. Only a half hour each though.
> 
> But I'm petite, so it just doesn't take long for the guy to massage me all over...


I do like massages by guys. But it always leads to sex. 

I like paying a professional. No expected blowies after and they're soooooo good at it! 

Actually this last one was my first by a male masseuse. I've always gone to females because that's what was available. 

He was goooood. Strong hands. Gayer than Jesus too. Not that it makes any difference.


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (Jan 10, 2016)

Yessica... said:


> I do like massages by guys. But it always leads to sex.
> 
> I like paying a professional. No expected blowies after and they're soooooo good at it!
> 
> ...


I only go to professionals as well. It's never ended in sex (yet ), but he's good looking.

And I also like the strong hands of a male. Although my mom can massage as well as any male I've ever been to.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 10, 2016)

Went to the gym....killed some arms and trained on some hapkido with my daughter's Master.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jan 10, 2016)

Coffee and ass to the grass squats !!

Squat deep or go home !!

I switched to a 5x5 program for a spell. Squatting 3x a week, making good gains.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## Yessica... (Jan 11, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> View attachment 3583541


Now THAT is a hard working ass!

Excellent motivation! Thanks man!


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 11, 2016)

Yessica... said:


> Now THAT is a hard working ass!
> 
> Excellent motivation! Thanks man!



this whole thread 

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=156388883


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 11, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> this whole thread
> 
> http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=156388883


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Jan 11, 2016)

Yessica... said:


> I have workout buddies at the gym and I find it motivating. Anyone want to help with online motivation?
> 
> My goal(s):
> 
> ...


I'm in. I just got back from Co and my daughter and I were walking 10,000 steps (according to her app) I have been looking at old and not so old picks.  F' the PH, I'm worried about my blood sugar. Getting old sucks, but i'm going down swinging.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## Oregon Gardener (Jan 11, 2016)

Yessica... said:


> Hey @Magic Mike , or anyone who may know.
> 
> I have an exercise in the program that is called "machine preacher curl". But it's the only one that doesn't have a video or explain what that is.
> 
> Sounds familiar, but I don't remember. Little help here?


A preacher curl is just curling weights while isolating the rest of your muscles, like over a chair. I'll have the O'l Lady take a pick if you are still confused. I'm ashamed of my fat ass, but since I have joined RUI and started posting picks of my grow room it's cleaner all of a sudden.... mmmm. I'm not so lazy in the grow room. Maybe we should have a tummy challenge, and baby I got a tummy! Too many nutes.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## 420God (Jan 11, 2016)

I just started working out again last week. Usually do during the Winter so I'm not so sedentary.

Every year I get a little bigger and stronger. Here's my setup, I don't go to the gym.


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 11, 2016)

Post from the gym!!

 

I'm bendy. 

Have a great workout everyone!


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 14, 2016)

Yessica... said:


> Post from the gym!!
> 
> View attachment 3583723
> 
> ...


if u can do this ur a winner in my book


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Jan 14, 2016)

Yessica... said:


> I like skinny guys.
> 
> Muscles, sure they're ok.
> 
> ...



I like having sex with skinny guys too..... what?.... what am I saying? whaaat?... why did I post this? AHHHHHHHHHH! I didn't mean that, I just got caught up in the moment.


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 14, 2016)

Oregon Gardener said:


> I like having sex with skinny guys too..... what?.... what am I saying? whaaat?... why did I post this? AHHHHHHHHHH! I didn't mean that, I just got caught up in the moment.


Hahahha

Bisexual guys are rad. I'm a fan. 

Also of the gays. But I don't have sex with the gays. Because...well because vagina.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jan 14, 2016)

420God said:


> I just started working out again last week. Usually do during the Winter so I'm not so sedentary.
> 
> Every year I get a little bigger and stronger. Here's my setup, I don't go to the gym.
> 
> View attachment 3583651


I've got that same machine. Kirby provides a good workout. Especially if you have stairs.


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 15, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> if u can do this ur a winner in my book
> 
> View attachment 3585924


That's intense! 

I'm gonna have to do some serious fucking shovelling to get to my meeting in 3 hours. 

Blizzard last night!


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Jan 15, 2016)

Yessica... said:


> That's intense!
> 
> I'm gonna have to do some serious fucking shovelling to get to my meeting in 3 hours.
> 
> Blizzard last night!


There's your cardio!


----------



## so.nice (Jan 15, 2016)

Smoked some platinum OG listened to some music in my car at the gym parking lot now about to hit legs and shoulders then to work


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 16, 2016)

so.nice said:


> Smoked some platinum OG listened to some music in my car at the gym parking lot now about to hit legs and shoulders then to work



That's what I like to do too. Get baked...take a pre workout drink...drive to the gym and sit in my car for about 5 minutes. ..then be all kinds of fucked up whilst destroy weights


----------



## so.nice (Jan 16, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> That's what I like to do too. Get baked...take a pre workout drink...drive to the gym and sit in my car for about 5 minutes. ..then be all kinds of fucked up whilst destroy weights


Preworkouts are insane


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 9, 2016)

View attachment 3627806


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 17, 2016)

Boot camp? Wouldn't be the first time, I guess. 1/50, Sand Hill, '08. Followed by Afghanistan, '09. Let's do this shit. Balls deep! :0


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 17, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Boot camp? Wouldn't be the first time, I guess. 1/50, Sand Hill, '08. Followed by Afghanistan, '09. Let's do this shit. Balls deep! :0



Lulz, I'd do basic all over again

A co 2/46 Ft Knox..'99

That place puckers my asshole


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 17, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> Lulz, I'd do basic all over again


Right? Where'd you go? Sand Hill, as well? Bad memory.


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 17, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Right? Where'd you go? Sand Hill, as well? Bad memory.



Edited my comment


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 17, 2016)

Awesome, man. Armor?


----------



## youraveragehorticulturist (Mar 18, 2016)

Did they make you run up those 3 big hills at Fort Knox every day?


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 9, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Awesome, man. Armor?



Actually no a mechanic


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 9, 2016)

youraveragehorticulturist said:


> Did they make you run up those 3 big hills at Fort Knox every day?



Not run but ruck and hump 70 plus pound....I had blisters that bled through my socks...shit hurt so bad.....I've seen people tan boots turn red cus of blisters


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 9, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> Actually no a mechanic


Nice. Our motorpool guys were cool as fuck.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 9, 2016)

Benning, Sand Hill, B. Co. Then E. Co. 1/50 IN, '08. "Play the Game."

Got recycled for a fist fight on fire guard.


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 9, 2016)

Oh man...army stories 

I remember in reception. ..I got caught smoking in the latrine...oh man...shit didn't end well


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 9, 2016)

Lol, this should be in my veterans thread


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 9, 2016)

Right? Haha.


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 9, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Right? Haha.



Speaking of. .


----------



## qwizoking (Apr 9, 2016)

I stopped going hard, working out/shoveling my face hole..im tired man, working alot these days and just life, females too..always a problem. Aint even spent much time on riu
Went from 200lb in march or late feb to 175 now. Or something 

Its a struggle out here for real. I wanna maintain~210-220
Its just hard to eat enough.
I have little if any fat.. 
Ugh... but im gonna destroy this pack of bacon, lb of sausage, 6 eggs and gravy for some biscuits..and such is the story for every meal and i snack...

Complaining is all....


Time to smoke and get ready fpr work


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 9, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> I stopped going hard, working out/shoveling my face hole..im tired man, working alot these days and just life, females too..always a problem. Aint even spent much time on riu
> Went from 200lb in march or late feb to 175 now. Or something
> 
> Its a struggle out here for real. I wanna maintain~210-220
> ...



Ur in Austin. ....live music festivals every yr....Dopeman's paradise


----------



## Pauly420 (May 26, 2016)

Well the winter was long and awesome. Back into the gym again, currently can't smoke due to new job restrictions so that has given me the motivation and time to get in 4-5 days a week.Goals for the summer: get the 10lbsback I lost this winter but in muscle form , working 3 days a week and riding 4 doesn't allow for proper protein and calorie intake to sustain but I did cut off most of the excess non essential body fat I had. Get my lifts back and up from where they were and stay motivated! How are my shredding stoners doing!?


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jun 19, 2016)

Drifting in"stoner pot Camp"*


----------

